# GIK QRD Diffuser



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Time to finally release this product. :bigsmile: This is a 7 root QRD with your choice of wood stains to match our other Elite line products and the ability to choose the interior color too. Dimensions are 19.5" x 45" x 5.5".

Later on, we'll also be introducing it's big brother which has effectively, a Monster panel behind the diffuser. The material of the diffuser is light enough to allow bass to pass through and be absorbed but dense enough to effectively scatter starting at approx 350Hz and function up through approx 7kHz.

   

Bryan


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Bryan... I copied this thread to the acoustics forum for discussion purposes.

Do you guys have pics and prices of the "Pro" model yet?


----------

